
Mark Zuckerberg outlines how Facebook will tackle its fake news problem - nature24
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/19/13685548/mark-zuckerberg-facebook-fake-news-problem-solutions
======
throwaway420
Isn't it amazing that now that the mainstream media's credibility and ratings
are at all-time lows, and that non-corporate controlled independent media of
all stripes have flourished, that the establishment has begun pushing this
"fake news is a huge problem" agenda?

Fake news is indeed a big problem.

If your news outlet was a massive cheerleader for war and for the existence of
WMDs in Iraq, you might be watching fake news.

If your favorite news outlets were caught feeding certain corporate-preferred
candidates questions in advance, you might be watching fake news.

